# Welcher Router für T-Online Call & Surf IP



## IBladeI (15. Mai 2011)

*Welcher Router für T-Online Call & Surf IP*

Hi, ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich von meiner 6000er Leitung auf 16000 umsteigen soll.
Mit oben genannten Vertrag brauch ich aber einen neuen Router.
Meine Frage ist jetzt welchen ich nehmen soll.

Da die Speedport Router von T-Online ziemlich schlechte Bewertungen bekommen weiß ich jetzt nicht ob ich trotzdem von denen einen nehmen soll zb den 

speedport 920v

oder doch einen anderen, laut T-Online brauchen die Router für Call & Surf IP einen Router mit Unterstützung von IP basierter Telefonie und einem integrierten Anschluss für ISDN-Geräte (S0-Bus). 

Hat das jedes Gerat oder nur neuere?

Falle andere Router auch ohne probleme funktionieren hab ich 
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004BDS0IQ/ref=asc_df_B004BDS0IQ2889187?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=chip_shopping-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B004BDS0IQ

denn Router im Auge oder könnt ihr mit bessere empfehlen?

vielen dank schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Router für T-Online Call & Surf IP*

Also, wenn Du wirklich Telefon per IP nehmen willst (ich persönlich setze eher auf echtes Festnetz), kriegst Du auch von der telekom ein passendes Gerät genannt, da kriegst Du keines, welches dann nicht ausreicht. Die Geräte kann man ja auch mieten, wären dann also nicht so teuer, oder ggf. kannst Du sogar "handeln", wenn Dein alter Vertrag eh ausläuft, ob Du auch eines so bekommst oder vlt auch ne Gutschrift oder so. Die Router der tcom sind an sich in Ordnung für den Standardbetrieb, die Frage ist halt immer, wie wichtig einem dann welche "besonderen" Optionen sind. Da sind andere, vor allem nicht "billige" Geräte halt oft umfangreicher, und wenn man drauf Wert legt, diesen Funktionsumfang auch zu haben, stehen die tcom-Router dann halt relativ gesehen nicht mehr so gut da. und im Einzelfall mit besonderes kritschen baulichen Situationen kann es halt wegen WLAN auch sein, dass ein anderer Router dann besser ist.


Aber: Du musst aufpassen, was Du kaufst. Ein "Router" ist nicht ein "Router mit Modem", das heißt wenn Du das Teil von Asus nimmst, müsstest Du da noch ein Modem zwischen Wandanschluss und Router schalten, aber separate Modems gibt es an sich kaum oder gar nicht mehr. Da musst Du also drauf achten, dass eben ein Modem eingebaut ist. Die Speedports sind eben Router mit eingebautem Modem. 

hier wären Router mit Modem: http://www.pcgames.de/Preisvergleich/?cat=wlanroutmod&sort=p&bpmax=&asuch=&v=e&plz=&dist=&xf=


----------

